# Amtrak to Mystic, CT



## NETrainfan (Oct 16, 2010)

The other day, a relative and I took the Northeast Regional train from Boston to Mystic, CT. This was the shortest, least expensive train trip we have taken in years. It is only 1 & 1/2 hours to Mystic from South Station. The ride was pleasant and comfortable with only one glitch- the returning train 2 days later was late and an announcement was made that it was 20 minutes late, but that it would arrive in Boston 4 minutes earlier than expected! No way, we said and we were 1/2 hour late and hurried to make our connecting bus to Portland, ME. I don't know why they bothered to say they would be early.

For those who haven't stopped in Mystic, CT- it is a small, charming village (part in Stonington & part in Groton) with the historic Mystic Seaport restoration which has 60 authentic buildings and a working shipyard. The oldest surviving whaling ship (built in 1841)- the Charles W. Morgan- is being refurbished at this shipyard and there is a whole barn museum devoted to the construction of this and similar ships.

Mystic also has a good sized aquarium with three beluga whales- which are small (but heavy) amusing whales. There are international exhibits (like jellyfish)as well as local sea life - such as a blue lobster.

The Amtrak Station is within walking distance of hotels and restaurants and shops. We prefer to take land trips and vacations via Amtrak and this was an ideal mini trip.

Our next Amtrak trip is next month- a cross country on the Lake Shore Limited, the Southwest Chief, the Pacific Surfliner, the SWC again, the Capitol Limited, and then the Acela from Washington D.C. to Boston. Will report back in late November.


----------



## humming bird (Oct 16, 2010)

NETrainfan said:


> The other day, a relative and I took the Northeast Regional train from Boston to Mystic, CT. This was the shortest, least expensive train trip we have taken in years. It is only 1 & 1/2 hours to Mystic from South Station. The ride was pleasant and comfortable with only one glitch- the returning train 2 days later was late and an announcement was made that it was 20 minutes late, but that it would arrive in Boston 4 minutes earlier than expected! No way, we said and we were 1/2 hour late and hurried to make our connecting bus to Portland, ME. I don't know why they bothered to say they would be early.
> 
> For those who haven't stopped in Mystic, CT- it is a small, charming village (part in Stonington & part in Groton) with the historic Mystic Seaport restoration which has 60 authentic buildings and a working shipyard. The oldest surviving whaling ship (built in 1841)- the Charles W. Morgan- is being refurbished at this shipyard and there is a whole barn museum devoted to the construction of this and similar ships.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the report. I've thought of visiting Mystic via Amtrak at some point in the future, as part of a much longer trip than yours was. Mind if I ask where you stayed?


----------



## NETrainfan (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi- We stayed at the Taber Inn, which is a good place to stay (includes breakfast)- but there are hotels closer to the station- the inn was about a half mile away from town.


----------



## humming bird (Oct 16, 2010)

NETrainfan said:


> Hi- We stayed at the Taber Inn, which is a good place to stay (includes breakfast)- but there are hotels closer to the station- the inn was about a half mile away from town.


Thanks. Will probably be next year sometime before I get to, but have been wanting to go to New England on Amtrak and visit a smaller town, rather than one of the larger cities. Was browsing smaller cities along the NEC on google maps and ran across Mystic, looked interesting, as does Old Saybrook. Is the Mystic Pizza place like in the movie still in Mystic? :giggle:


----------



## edding (Oct 17, 2010)

Just a seconding vote for Mystic and Mystic Seaport in particular. If you like sailing ships and seeing and learning all about them, this is the place. Figure you'll spend an entire day there. I didn't take the train there but I can highly recommend Mystic as a destination.


----------



## NETrainfan (Oct 17, 2010)

humming bird said:


> NETrainfan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi- We stayed at the Taber Inn, which is a good place to stay (includes breakfast)- but there are hotels closer to the station- the inn was about a half mile away from town.
> ...



Mystic is small with the 2000 Census population being 4,000. Mystic Pizza is still there.


----------



## NETrainfan (Oct 17, 2010)

edding said:


> Just a seconding vote for Mystic and Mystic Seaport in particular. If you like sailing ships and seeing and learning all about them, this is the place. Figure you'll spend an entire day there. I didn't take the train there but I can highly recommend Mystic as a destination.



Mystic Seaport is one of the largest maritime museums in the world!


----------



## humming bird (Oct 17, 2010)

Mystic sounds very interesting, I'll def. have to keep it in mind, thanks to both of you for sharing your information.


----------



## amamba (Oct 17, 2010)

Mystic Pizza is definitely still there. It's only about an hour from Providence and I went for the first time last year, very cute little town that I would highly recommend.


----------



## abcnews (Oct 25, 2010)

I wish to return to Mystic just to eat at S & P Oyster Company - which is right on the river in the quaint downtown. It was great - stayed at the Hilton, which was very nice and quite affordable.

http://www.sp-oyster.com/

The Amtrak station is nice too. A great location for a short getaway on a train. Especially in winter, I think that it snowed every day that we were there.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 27, 2010)

Just be aware that not every Regional (and in fact very few) actually stop in Mystic.




If you are considering going there, if the trains that do stop do not correspond conveniently with your times, you may consider taking a train to New London, renting a car and driving 15-20 minutes up I-95 North to Mystic!


----------

